

Google announces its first datacenter for LatAm in Chile - frame
http://thenextweb.com/google/2012/09/06/google-announces-first-latin-american-data-center-will-chile/

======
stephengillie
Chile is like LatAm's Ireland.

~~~
kitcar
More like LatAm's Canada - an abundance of natural resources which are in high
demand and overall small population allows a country to invest in a wide
variety of areas, as they can always just dig up more money from the ground if
the investment doesn't pan out.

~~~
Sherlock
That's strikingly accurate.

------
itaborai83
Wouldn´t it make more sense to build it in Brazil given the potential market?

~~~
rycs
yes, but in the long term.. Chile is often used as guinea pig to do this sort
of things, so before go all the way and start a huge data center in Brazil, it
pays off to try it in a smaller scale somewhere else in the region and learn
from it, Chile is perfect for that, it has the political stability,
infrastructure and just enough population to have a decent amount of trained
profesionals available..

Another point is, the data center will serve all LatAm not just Chile, so what
really matters is where in the region you can get the fastests and more
reliable bandwidth links to the US at the lowest price..

~~~
itaborai83
Data centers usually can be considered a long term type of thing and I´m
pretty sure that Google is not going to build a "smallish" one, but I see your
point regarding bandwidth and links.

You seem to imply that Brazil may be lacking political stability,
infrastructure and/or trained professionals, but I don´t know to what extent
this would be true. You have to consider that, aside from the economy, Brazil
has up to 34% of all latin american population with the vast majority of it
living on the eastern coast line. Placing a data center on the west coast does
not add up.

There might be some other underlying reason why Google decided to settle in
Chile. Maybe the cooler climate can reduce their operational costs.

------
samuel1604
21 people only to operate a DC?

